
How we got a 3-letter domain on a startup budget - lwhite726
https://mux.com/blog/3-letter-domain/
======
mtmail
"Don’t be afraid of a high purchase price in 5 to 10 years in a lease-to-own
arrangement. At the risk of sounding stoic, it’s likely that it won’t matter
in the end, no matter which direction your companies goes."

Only for VC funded companies. The scenarios described are failure, huge
success and acquisition.

For non-VC funded companies there's also mild success (profitable, just not
hugely profitable) in which case the yearly cost of lease of the domain is a
burden.

